# Crosscut sled



## jerbear74 (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm planning on making a crosscut sled for my powermatic 64a contractor table saw, and was wondering what would be the appropriate length of miter bars for the sled. Any advice ?


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Try the William Ng website. he has the best videos on table saw sled construction. Good Luck Work Safely and Have Fun


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

I think William Ng has the best YouTube presentation too.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Do you have an outfeed table with miter slots cut into it as well?


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

+1 on the William Ng comments. I just made two more sleds of his design and they are awesome.

His equation / process of squaring the sled is great! Easy to follow and I have my sled dialed in to half a thousandth now.

I have made sleds for mitering, dado, thin kerf and standard blades.

Spend the time to get good materials, take your time and you will be rewarded. I actually prefer 5/8 Baltic birch if you can find it. Just a little lighter and I have never had an issue with it.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I cut mine flush with the sled itself. It makes it easy to stand them against the wall and out of the way.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

> I cut mine flush with the sled itself. It makes it easy to stand them against the wall and out of the way.
> 
> - Rich


I left mine long on purpose because my saw is a small contractor saw with a small table (I used 18" miter bars). Leaving the miter bars long and sticking out the back of the sled makes it easier for me to slide the sled onto the table. Maybe not necessary but it works for me.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I also git mine to the length of the sled. But it makes sense to make them stick out past the front if you have little room between the blade and front edge of the table saw.

On the other hand, if your question really is how deep to make the sled, I went with two sleds. A very large one that is big enough for cabinet panels, and a smaller one for boards up to about 12" wide.


----------

